# Hen Love



## Lucy’s Coop (Nov 22, 2017)

I have 12 hens & one Roo. Every morning when I turn them out,one hen always wants to stay with Roo. She stretches her neck waaayyy out and lays it on his back. She’s always where he is & has to be touching him. He does not give her the time of day, he has 11 other girls he wants to court. Is it love,security, it’s sweet to watch but sad sometimes when he runs off & she follows him, only for him to top another hen. She’s a Dominique & he’s a Huge white English Orp. He is very good to the ladies BUT DOES NOT LIKE MY three 3 yr old grandsons. He will blow out his hackles at them,and has attacked all 3 of them before. They know now he is Mean to them,they love all the girls but are terrified of Him ! And at least once a mth. He try’s it with me. I’ve had a few people say he should be on the Christmas Dinner Menu. Thoughts ? Advice ? From all you Pros ?
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I’ve heard special treats for only him from you works. My sis had same issue with her too and the treat thing worked for her.


----------



## Lucy’s Coop (Nov 22, 2017)

Wilbur's Mom said:


> I've heard special treats for only him from you works. My sis had same issue with her too and the treat thing worked for her.


Thank you so much for replying,however he won't let me near him.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Are your grandkids safe? 
You can try the stalking method. For 10 minutes a day, make him move off his ground. Keep walking after him fast. Don't stop and never take a step back. This makes you alpha roo. And no food, water or mating in your presence. But it will still not do anything for your grand child.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My BSL roo was like that ,he eventually went to the freezer.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

As far as the hen love goes...she's a brown noser.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I will not tolerate an aggressive rooster.I've had them flog me from the ground to my shoulders,ripping my jeans and leaving me bloody.A rooster could really hurt a small child.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I ad a loves ruck one too. The roo was polish and the hen was an Americana. She followed him everywhere and made herself available. But he had his sights set on the big Jersey girls.


----------



## Lucy’s Coop (Nov 22, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Are your grandkids safe?
> You can try the stalking method. For 10 minutes a day, make him move off his ground. Keep walking after him fast. Don't stop and never take a step back. This makes you alpha roo. And no food, water or mating in your presence. But it will still not do anything for your grand child.


Thank you for your post! They all three are ok,Prince is our lil chicken keeper of the three. He tol the other too that his girls are sweet but that Roos "the Devil" he's terrified of Roo,tells the other two "he will fog you & he's getting spurts!" Lol said he dogged me ! They free range about 6-8 hrs daily & if he's around anywhere he's looking for those three boys!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So how old is Prince? 
Roosters keep their status causing the other roo to back down or back away. Same goes with a person and a roo. Not using a broom, a person has to stand their ground and make the roo back off.


----------



## Lucy’s Coop (Nov 22, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> So how old is Prince?
> Roosters keep their status causing the other roo to back down or back away. Same goes with a person and a roo. Not using a broom, a person has to stand their ground and make the roo back off.


He is three and Everett & Jasper are three as well. He has attacked all three of them. Prince is the BIG CHICKEN LOVER, "it's his flock" and I hate that he is so afraid of Roo. His hens follow him everywhere squaking to get in his pockets (he fills w/mealworms) He runs to the golf cart when Roo comes out of coop each morning & throughout the day try's to always know where "the Devil" is !


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Lucy's Coop said:


> I have 12 hens & one Roo. Every morning when I turn them out,one hen always wants to stay with Roo. She stretches her neck waaayyy out and lays it on his back. She's always where he is & has to be touching him. He does not give her the time of day, he has 11 other girls he wants to court. Is it love,security, it's sweet to watch but sad sometimes when he runs off & she follows him, only for him to top another hen. She's a Dominique & he's a Huge white English Orp. He is very good to the ladies BUT DOES NOT LIKE MY three 3 yr old grandsons. He will blow out his hackles at them,and has attacked all 3 of them before. They know now he is Mean to them,they love all the girls but are terrified of Him ! And at least once a mth. He try's it with me. I've had a few people say he should be on the Christmas Dinner Menu. Thoughts ? Advice ? From all you Pros ?
> Thanks in Advance!


go to www.chickenrunrescue.org there is a short piece on rooster behavior and how to curb the mean-ness. The roosters from this non-profit are all socialized and are handled on a daily basis so they must be doing something right!


----------

